

Techies Turn to Body Hacking to Ditch the Founder 15 - nitashatiku
http://www.betabeat.com/2011/08/03/i-hack-the-body-electric/

======
noibl
I read the whole thing, waiting for the casual but gruesome murder scene and
it never happened. So is this not the teaser for a new Brett Easton Ellis
novel? Is such flagrant vacuity Where It's Really At?

Well I let my pointless comment sit and read some of Doctorow's piece and that
made it all worthwhile. So now I'm saying that.

~~~
nitashatiku
Dammit, I knew I should've added in some murders.

~~~
dredmorbius
Are you taking suggestions?

~~~
kamala0393
Yikes!! Wait, are we plotting murder?

------
robtoo
What this article calls "body hacking", the rest of the world calls "good diet
and exercise".

~~~
nitashatiku
Ha! Yeah, in some cases. Ferriss is a big advocate of these supplements he
calls the PAGG stack, which, if taken at the right doses, in theory let you do
things you wouldn't be able to otherwise (like eat a ton and not gain weight).
And, kettlebell workouts are a shortcut to traditional weight-lifting. But yes
"body hacking tech bro" is better marketing than: sensible ideas to stay in
shape.

~~~
eru
I'd like to eat a ton and put on weight. Muscles preferably.

------
sp332
Time to re-read Cory Doctorow's _0wnz0r3d_ , an amazing SF novella about body
hacking. Full text online:
<http://www.salon.com/technology/feature/2002/08/28/0wnz0red/>

------
marknutter
Possibly the most confusing headline I've ever read on Hacker News.

~~~
AlexC04
I was a bit annoyed to find it was an article about a book that came out 9
months ago ... and was discussed to death at the time.

~~~
nitashatiku
New York may have been uncharacteristically late to the party on this one.

~~~
AlexC04
Reviewed by the NYT in Jan and discussed here about 6 months ago
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2077312>

But it had been popping up ad-nauseum for a couple of months before its
December 2010 release.

It's an old story.

~~~
kamala0393
Duly noted. The article was meant to be about how adoption by NY techies
dovetails into the self-quantified movement that's going around. That NYT
review was pretty stupendous. I think we all read it at the time.

------
mrspeaker
Just checking (and trying to make sense of the title) but does "Founder 15"
mean 15 pounds (or kilos) of excess weight?

~~~
bproper
Yes, a play on "the freshman 15", the weight you gain first year of college.
Measured in old fashioned America LBS.

------
ajays
I've been doing the "no-carb diet" (or whatever it's called) for 3 weeks now,
combined with some exercise. I've lost 8 pounds so far.

There's no "hacking" here; it's just sensible advice. Cut out the beer, the
rice, the snacks, etc. Eat more protein. Drink lots of water. Exercise. There
you go.

~~~
bproper
Body hacking refers to the use of programs and gadgets to aid in your diet and
exercise. Some people call it the quantified self -
<http://quantifiedself.com/>

------
brianbreslin
I've been doing slow-carb diet (not 100% strict) for a month, lost 11lbs. So
its not all bunk.

~~~
jonathanjaeger
Nice! In the beginning there's a loss of water weight, but at least half of
that is probably straight-up loss. If the one day cheat day helps to sustain
the diet, no matter how much marketing hype surrounding the book the diet
would still be worth it.

~~~
brianbreslin
thanks! I think first few days of losses (3-5lbs for me) were water weight.
but i think i would have lost more if i wasn't exercising a lot.

